# New year face off comps



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok so in the new year i think we should have some face off competitions..

So i vote for the first face off to be

BREDA vs LUTHER

this will be a set of starting pics, and then after 3 months end pics to see who has done the best gains , and we will all vote on it..

In fact i would even throw in a prize for the winner myself on that challenge...

Anymore face offs for 2012 we could see ???

Oh and this Quote from breda when faced with me saying luther will outgun him

*"If he's outgunning me i'll happily suck his dick, blow on his balls ind finger his prostate at the same time... its just not guna happen "*

so big words from breda.. whats luthers response to this


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I did respond on the other thread,however, we have got to have a final weigh in two months after last jab so that cnut loses all his water weight by then. I'm packing muscle ,not bloat. It ain't amateur hour in my house


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> I did respond on the other thread,however, we have got to have a final weigh in two months after last jab so that cnut loses all his water weight by then. I'm packing muscle ,not bloat. It ain't amateur hour in my house


yes mate definition , growth and size will all be taken into consideration.. not be counting 2 stone of fatceps or bloated faces lol... just pure muscle and progress !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

The one compound king is going to take that chump back to school


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> The one compound king is going to take that chump back to school


actually my money is on you mate .....


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thankyou. Your money is safe


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

thinking i might put myself up against Sureno !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

This should be good


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> This should be good


how about you versus ginger ben ???? or even a 3 way you breda and ben ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> I'd pay to see that three way. Didn't read what this thread was about but saw this and had to pop in


a 3 way comp of best improved for 2012 mate !!!

muscle mass, definition and just plain size !!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> how about you versus ginger ben ???? or even a 3 way you breda and ben ???


The midget gem v The Dark chocolate v The ginger bread man


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> The midget gem v The Dark chocolate v The ginger bread man


My money would be on ROBROID in that one... after all i do train him haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

So come on guys lets get this going ...

I will put a £50 bet on with sureno that i can do him by end of march next year ....

Definition.

most improvent overall

muscle mass / body change


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

This looks like being a quality thread. I, for one, am subbed


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

might throw my hat in ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> This looks like being a quality thread. I, for one, am subbed


you fancy going up against anyone mate ??? milky ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> might throw my hat in ...


who against mate ???? good to see your hand on the table big boy !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694361 said:


> I did respond on the other thread,however, we have got to have a final weigh in two months after last jab so that cnut loses all his water weight by then. I'm packing muscle ,not bloat. It ain't amateur hour in my house


Yea that reply smelt of empty optimisim. Bro I wouldn't worry about my water weight just worry about putting some weight on that 10yr old pre pubesant girls body of yours... Silly cnut you should have just humbled yourself and don't run silly amounts of gear either


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm tempted to ring 'my man' and up my dose!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> who against mate ???? good to see your hand on the table big boy !!!


maybe there should be an organizer ? to match up guys .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Yea that reply smelt of empty optimisim. Bro I wouldn't worry about my water weight just worry about putting some weight on that 10yr old pre pubesant girls body of yours... Silly cnut you should have just humbled yourself and don't run silly amounts of gear either


so is your money where your fcukin mouth is breda ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> maybe there should be an organizer ? to match up guys .


well it will come down to individuals mate.. like i said i will have 50 notes on it with sureno...

we could do an overall one for the overall winner. maybe lorian could donate a prize ????? it could be judged at end of march by a couple of mods ???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We might need sponsership from a medical insurance company to cope with the excessive use of 'supplements' by members determined to emerge victorious....lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Money shouldn't have to change hands,we could do it for reps and sexual favours. Bredas going need his money to order more gear


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> We might need sponsership from a medical insurance company to cope with the excessive use of 'supplements' by members determined to emerge victorious....lol


hey any supps are allowed, its a no holds barred all out massiveness gaining comp !!!!...

all pics will be submitted holding a paper on first week in january.. and same at end of march to make it all a fair start and finish !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2694412 said:


> so is your money where your fcukin mouth is breda ????


Of course it is mate. Muscle memory vs 1st cycle gains

At 14 stone I'd look bigger and better then that cnut at 16


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't mind getting involved but I'm not sacrificing slightly longer term goals to get into top shape in March ffs it'll be bloody freezing to have low bodyfat then:no:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Money shouldn't have to change hands,we could do it for reps and sexual favours. Bredas going need his money to order more gear


well thats up to the people involved in the personal comps , im putting 50 quid up there if sureno wants to take the challenge


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

instead of making it one o one how about uk-m wide and like member of the month but best transformation every 3 monthly and yearly ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I don't mind getting involved but I'm not sacrificing slightly longer term goals to get into top shape in March ffs it'll be bloody freezing to have low bodyfat then:no:


so dont strip right down just get massive and ripped lol !!!

or what about taking it out till end of june ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> instead of making it one o one how about uk-m wide and like member of the month but best transformation every 3 monthly and yearly ?


well we could do that. would still be anice to have a rival that your beating down though lol !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694420 said:


> Money shouldn't have to change hands,we could do it for reps and sexual favours. Bredas going need his money to order more gear


You've fancied me for a while you ***** cnut so use that as your motivation but when I beat you you will rep me twice a week for a year, like every single post I do and let me neg you to 1 green bar


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> well we could do that. would still be anice to have a rival that your beating down though lol !!!


lol you bully .


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> My money would be on ROBROID in that one... after all i do train him haha


Hahaha,

I'm up for it 

Right, off to the kitchen for a 10 egg bulk shake :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2694427 said:


> instead of making it one o one how about uk-m wide and like member of the month but best transformation every 3 monthly and yearly ?


This is good but Luther has called me out so needs a public dressing down


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> lol you bully .


i want to ride that arabs a$$ like a fcukin camel .. taking all that gear and still bieng a weak cnut lol !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> You've fancied me for a while you ***** cnut so use that as your motivation but when I beat you you will rep me twice a week for a year, like every single post I do and let me neg you to 1 green bar


I can't wait to see your moon face and gyno moobs by April


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> This is good but Luther has called me out so needs a public dressing down


i take it your both 13 stone then :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Hahaha,
> 
> I'm up for it
> 
> Right, off to the kitchen for a 10 egg bulk shake :lol:


lol just putting 10 ml per side in as i type hahahaha


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> This is good but Luther has called me out so needs a public dressing down


I'm used to the taste of humble pie so i best go and bake one


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you fancy going up against anyone mate ??? milky ???


Milky's a bit young for me lol. I was thinking more like Hacksii....we could always have a drink afterwards.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694410 said:


> I'm tempted to ring 'my man' and up my dose!


Worried are you old man. Stick to the doses stated in journals and I've said I'm doin a 16 weeker test might go up to 1g and dbols comin in again from week 8. If I recall correctly you are runnin 500mg


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Worried are you old man. Stick to the doses stated in journals and I've said I'm doin a 16 weeker test might go up to 1g and dbols comin in again from week 8. If I recall correctly you are runnin 500mg


dosing can be anything mate so get the fcuker in lol... im going up to 10 gram per week for 6 months pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694441 said:


> I can't wait to see your moon face and gyno moobs by April


I can't wait to see your 15" guns and collar bones


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Worried are you old man. Stick to the doses stated in journals and I've said I'm doin a 16 weeker test might go up to 1g and dbols comin in again from week 8. If I recall correctly you are runnin 500mg


Yes.500mg for me. Even though you've been training for years and half my age and i'veonly been in the gym for 5 months! You originally said you were doing 600mg of test only you cnut!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

ewen:2694442 said:


> i take it your both 13 stone then :lol:


I'm just under fcuk knows what that fat cnut weighs in at


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Yes.500mg for me. Even though you've been training for years and half my age and i'veonly been in the gym for 5 months! You originally said you were doing 600mg of test only you cnut!


come on luther dont start backing down now, i have faith in ya,, you can beat that fcukin slaveboy !!! X


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Worried are you old man. Stick to the doses stated in journals and I've said I'm doin a 16 weeker test might go up to 1g and dbols comin in again from week 8. If I recall correctly you are runnin 500mg


Btw,it isn't correct protocol to up you dose during a cycle,only taper it down


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2694458 said:


> dosing can be anything mate so get the fcuker in lol... im going up to 10 gram per week for 6 months pmsl !!!


So many fcukin rules

Fine doses can be what ever 10ml and 200mg dbol a day it is..... See you in march Luth lol


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Is the weigh in the day of 1st jab Because Bredas started,the skinny little cnut


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Cant wait to see this!

this is the highlight of UK-M right here!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

When are the start pics going up for the Breda/Luthor deathmatch. Gotta be a start date.

Start pics should be taken after huge kebab and pizza pig out, in unfavourable light and with minimal tan. Luthor - you don't need to pig out to look gross. Breda - forget the tan, but do something with that hair lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Is the weigh in the day of 1st jab Because Bredas started,the skinny little cnut


no mate its first week in january, so that will be his starting pics... so what he gains till then will be fcuk all anyway and discounted....

all pics will be taken in same week so everyone starts on an even keel ....


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694465 said:


> Yes.500mg for me. Even though you've been training for years and half my age and i'veonly been in the gym for 5 months! You originally said you were doing 600mg of test only you cnut!


Don't start makin excuses now bro... Yea 600mg and dbol was the plan still is but might not be in a couple months time

Tell me how that humble pie taste you worn down loafer wearing cnut cos I won't be havin none


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this needs a title i was thinking ...`battle of the stick thin guys` ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm going to see who all the UK pro's go and see for 'training advice'? Big H


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> this needs a title i was thinking ...`battle of the stick thin guys` ?


battle of the bulsh1tters hahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> I'm going to see who all the UK pro's go and see for 'training advice'? Big H


con .

dutch scot


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> Don't start makin excuses now bro... Yea 600mg and dbol was the plan still is but might not be in a couple months time
> 
> Tell me how that humble pie taste you worn down loafer wearing cnut cos I won't be havin none


I DON'T WEAR LOAFERS you cnut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694471 said:


> Btw,it isn't correct protocol to up you dose during a cycle,only taper it down


Correct protocol can kiss my ass PMSL.... Stop tryin to psyche me out it won't work!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> battle of the bulsh1tters hahaha


i got it ..... still natty


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mingster:2694487 said:


> When are the start pics going up for the Breda/Luthor deathmatch. Gotta be a start date.
> 
> Start pics should be taken after huge kebab and pizza pig out, in unfavourable light and with minimal tan. Luthor - you don't need to pig out to look gross. Breda - forget the tan, but do something with that hair lol.


Will do Ming... Thinking about a rats tail


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

ewen said:


> con .
> 
> dutch scot


Didn't want to give the full name in case it was a secret!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

luther1 said:


> Didn't want to give the full name in case it was a secret!


yeah it is ssshh dont tell breda .


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ewen and flinty shut the fcuk up


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Breda said:


> Will do Ming... Thinking about a rats tail


Rats tail..... Thats Luthers arms


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B:2694533 said:


> Rats tail..... Thats Luthers arms


No mate that's far too big

Luther while you're sourcing the best help money can but im goin to eat a stake pie and think about how I can slow my gains


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Breda said:


> Ewen and flinty shut the fcuk up


you on tren ?

clash of the twiglets < bonza that is the match title :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> No mate that's far too big
> 
> Luther while you're sourcing the best help money can but im goin to eat a stake pie and think about how I can slow my gains


I'm at an Xmas party later so its mini sausage rolls,party sausages(your c0ck) and cheese and pineapple on sticks for me. Yummy


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've now got Gary Strydom in my corner so fcuk you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I've now got Gary Glitter in my corner so fcuk you!


Fixed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

nice, didnt see this thread, my moneys on the black guy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> nice, didnt see this thread, my moneys on the black guy


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats the cnut in 3 months


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

Me vs Uriel

As you can see I'm a funking monster!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Thats the cnut in 3 months


well you seem to think he will put that much size on you better up your game pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694549 said:


> I've now got Gary Strydom in my corner so fcuk you!


Wont make any difference buddy... Better get used to havin cocktail sausages (my cock) and cheese in your mouth cos I won't be pullin back my foreskin for a few months.... I'll let all the smeg build up just for you


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think i've just been sick in my mouth


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

me and powerhouse mcgru ??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u do realise ppl 2012 is my year, im going to learn some strength from mattgriff's gym as its only round the corner from me and i have no fear with anabolics, this time next year i will be a behemoth!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2694561 said:


> nice, didnt see this thread, my moneys on the black guy


A man with sense

Luther I've just spoken to my source and he says if I need any extra supplies he's got me covered.... For slin and gh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> A man with sense
> 
> Luther I've just spoken to my source and he says if I need any extra supplies he's got me covered.... For slin and gh


HAHAHA second day on cycle and your fcukin taking Dorian on pmsl !!!!

you will look like gary fcukin coleman if you work hard enough pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2694582 said:


> u do realise ppl 2012 is my year, im going to learn some strength from mattgriff's gym as its only round the corner from me and i have no fear with anabolics, this time next year i will be a behemoth!!


March or just support me


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHA second day on cycle and your fcukin taking Dorian on pmsl !!!!
> 
> you will look like gary fcukin coleman if you work hard enough pmsl !!!


What you talking about Flinty haha


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2694596 said:


> HAHAHA second day on cycle and your fcukin taking Dorian on pmsl !!!!
> 
> you will look like gary fcukin coleman if you work hard enough pmsl !!!


Slow down you cnut Gary Coleman is out of my league I won't put on that much size


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to pit myself against Greenspin please...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> March or just support me


Im in your corner all the way breda, i will be skinny by march thats the plan, so i can become a monster in the rest of the year.Im even going to have 2 months off the beer (with one session between lol) and im even...... wait for it.......... .

........cardio (eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww i feel so dirty)

Kfc once a week though (just the chicken)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I would like to pit myself against Greenspin please...


sorry to be blunt mate, u got no chance


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking forward to this one, are you getting the starting pics up now or after the xmas stuffing?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Im in your corner all the way breda, i will be skinny by march thats the plan, so i can become a monster in the rest of the year.Im even going to have 2 months off the beer (with one session between lol) and im even...... wait for it.......... .
> 
> ........cardio (eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww i feel so dirty)
> 
> Kfc once a week though (just the chicken)


bout time you put some size on mate !!!

And LUTHER FTW


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> sorry to be blunt mate, u got no chance


I am not offended, your lack of encouragement merely drives me further...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2694609 said:


> Im in your corner all the way breda, i will be skinny by march thats the plan, so i can become a monster in the rest of the year.Im even going to have 2 months off the beer (with one session between lol) and im even...... wait for it.......... .
> 
> ........cardio (eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwww i feel so dirty)
> 
> Kfc once a week though (just the chicken)


I was about to report this post but you redeemed yourself with the consumption of KFC.

Youre already skinny man so just bulk now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am not offended, your lack of encouragement merely drives me further...


cant u set your sights a little smaller first and then work your way up to greenspin?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I was about to report this post but you redeemed yourself with the consumption of KFC.
> 
> Youre already skinny man so just bulk now


 mate i am seriously fat, just because i manage to take the odd photo where i dont look like matt lucas doesnt mean im skinny lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> cant u set your sights a little smaller first and then work your way up to greenspin?


Mmmmmmmm who do you suggest ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

same as flinty really


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> cant u set your sights a little smaller first and then work your way up to greenspin?


good idea, maybe he should start against you lol !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmmm who do you suggest ?


skinnier than greenspin, thats easy sureno!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

im not in the running mate i am playing the long game


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2694619 said:


> I am not offended, your lack of encouragement merely drives me further...


I admire your determination bro but you have to know when you have no chance of victory... This is one of those occasions


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> skinnier than greenspin, thats easy sureno!!


Or Breda at end of march pmsl !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> im not in the running mate i am playing the yellow card


fair enough bro x


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> I admire your determination bro but you have to know when you have no chance of victory... This is one of those occasions


I like a challenge mate, l apsire to be like him so this may be the catalyst of it...

Hey at least he has abs !!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmmm who do you suggest ?


What about flinty?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I like a challenge mate, l apsire to be like him so this may be the catalyst of it...
> 
> Hey at least he has abs !!!


yeah but he is that skinny he has abs on his back too lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> fair enough bro x


lol ive told u my goals and im sticking to them , u wont suck me in like that, im not marty mcfly!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2694660 said:


> I like a challenge mate, l apsire to be like him so this may be the catalyst of it...
> 
> Hey at least he has abs !!!


You know what they say about abs on a skinny man....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> You know what they say about abs on a skinny man....


yeah there like a big c0ck on a black bloke, they dont count lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> What about flinty?


nah mate have you seen how wide his back is !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> nah mate have you seen how wide his back is !!


sarcastic cnut lol X


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think he means how wide your back doors are


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> I think he means how wide your back doors are


I would take milky on but the cnut would only be well enough for about 4 days of the competition, and be ill for rest of it... i dont want to just win by default lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty ur avi is like a skinny version of milkys:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> I would take milky on but the cnut would only be well enough for about 4 days of the competition, and be ill for rest of it... i dont want to just win by default lol !!!


Tis true...

Sad thing is even tho l am always ill l still look better than you so you must feel pretty sh*t about yourself knowing that...


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Knowing my luck,i'll meet some some stunner over the festive season,she'll think i'm hench and awesome just the way i am and not want me to get bigger! haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

top thread! well subbed.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> flinty ur avi is like a skinny version of milkys:lol:


Im not sure if thats an insult to me or milky



Milky said:


> Tis true...
> 
> Sad thing is even tho l am always ill l still look better than you so you must feel pretty sh*t about yourself knowing that...


mate thats fcukin low, even for you X


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

luther1 said:


> Knowing my luck,i'll meet some some stunner over the festive season,she'll think i'm hench and awesome just the way i am and not want me to get bigger! haha


I wouldn't waste too much time worrying about this happening mate....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> Knowing my luck,i'll meet some some stunner over the festive season,she'll think i'm hench and awesome just the way i am and not want me to get bigger! haha


your already starting with the excuses luther, lets just face it your a muscle worshipper who 'plays' gym with his slendertone ab machine, exercise ball and pink maximuscle weights in your bedroom u lazy cnut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I wouldn't waste too much time worrying about this happening mate....


unless theres a fcukin blind school christmas do in town !!!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

And my Weider supplements


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Im not sure if thats an insult to me or milky
> 
> mate thats fcukin low, even for you X


I think the word we need to use here is...

OWNED !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2694681 said:


> yeah there like a big c0ck on a black bloke, they dont count lol


It fcukin does count... Ask your wife


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

luther1 said:


> And my Weider supplements


and golds gym muscleback vest


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think the word we need to use here is...
> 
> OWNED !!!


or for some strange reason on the internet its 'pwned' fcuk knows why


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I think the word we need to use here is...
> 
> OWNED !!!


Right thats it im not your friend no more.. i hope you get fcukin sacked for pinching that diesel ya cnut lol....

And to be fair i been at this for 18 months properly you been at it for 63 years . so im not too concerned lol X


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> unless theres a fcukin blind school christmas do in town !!!!


I'll pull that stunner off the Lionel Richie 'hello' video to caress my awesomeness. Never done a ****** haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> It fcukin does count... Ask your wife


hey im hung like a fcukin black man brah no need to hate me for it X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Right thats it im not your friend no more.. i hope you get fcukin sacked for pinching that diesel ya cnut lol....
> 
> And to be fair i been at this for 18 months properly you been at it for 63 years . so im not too concerned lol X


64 years actually


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the idea of this thread but is a week before the xmas holls realy the best time to be starting this? I have nothing but excessive drinking planned!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> I love the idea of this thread but is a week before the xmas holls realy the best time to be starting this? I have nothing but excessive drinking planned!


thats why its called 'new year face off comps' stoopid


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> I love the idea of this thread but is a week before the xmas holls realy the best time to be starting this? I have nothing but excessive drinking planned!


Surely that's a good thing. You want your starting pic to be as sh1t as possible so there's more scope for improvement. On those grounds Luthor is looking good for the win lol....


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if luther really did used to be a geared up monster, he should win. But i think hes full of sh1t:lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> if luther really did used to be a geared up monster, he should win. But i think hes full of sh1t:lol:


In the words of Flinty

Right,thats fcuking it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> I love the idea of this thread but is a week before the xmas holls realy the best time to be starting this? I have nothing but excessive drinking planned!


can you read ya thick cnut ???

pull your fcukin tshirt down from over your eyes and read the posts again lol X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:stupid:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

luther1:2694738 said:


> In the words of Flinty
> 
> Right,thats fcuking it


That's it loafer get fired up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> That's it loafer get fired up


are you sure you didnt inject pure adrenaline ya skinny black cnut ???? cos all i can see working out is your fcukin gums pmsl XX


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2694764 said:


> are you sure you didnt inject pure adrenaline ya skinny black cnut ???? cos all i can see working out is your fcukin gums pmsl XX


I can't help havin big gums you cnut its genetic furthermore I'm having the weekend off to give brother Luther some time to catch me up while I swallow dbols by the bucket load and eat fried chicken


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Right I'm [email protected] dieing of some tropical AIDS here that I have my suspicions Luther left here the loafer wearing [email protected]

So flinty what are we comparing? conditioning? Strength? Weight? Lb for lb, there is a massive size diff between us and not sure I want to alter my goals for a 5 months bet, also you are enjoying the benefits of being on a first course and fairly newish to training. Also same gear or what?

Also want a full pic of you flintstone


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> I love the idea of this thread but is a week before the xmas holls realy the best time to be starting this? I have nothing but excessive drinking planned!



View attachment 69834


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2694775 said:


> Right I'm [email protected] dieing of some tropical AIDS here that I have my suspicions Luther left here the loafer wearing [email protected]
> 
> So flinty what are we comparing? conditioning? Strength? Weight? Lb for lb, there is a massive size diff between us and not sure I want to alter my goals for a 5 months bet, also you are enjoying the benefits of being on a first course and fairly newish to training. Also same gear or what?


If you had a normal forehead you would just accept the fcukin challenge but that beastly think is clouding your judgement... Even loafer got more balls then you

The gauntlet has now been thrown down.... Old ass loafer has bigger balls then you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

3 month changes aren't very dramatic unless they are huge cycles or very hard diets...IME


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha OK fair play my bad!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> If you had a normal forehead you would just accept the fcukin challenge but that beastly think is clouding your judgement... Even loafer got more balls then you
> 
> The gauntlet has now been thrown down.... Old ass loafer has bigger balls then you


Pmsl that's because loafer is a [email protected] natty and when it comes to posting some update pic the Cnut will struggle working out how to do it, he's also just a stupid Cnut who wears loafers... I'm not


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> 3 month changes aren't very dramatic unless they are huge cycles or very hard diets...IME


Especially to some people who are new to gear


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Right I'm [email protected] dieing of some tropical AIDS here that I have my suspicions Luther left here the loafer wearing [email protected]
> 
> So flinty what are we comparing? conditioning? Strength? Weight? Lb for lb, there is a massive size diff between us and not sure I want to alter my goals for a 5 months bet, also you are enjoying the benefits of being on a first course and fairly newish to training. Also same gear or what?
> 
> Also want a full pic of you flintstone


a progression comp mate my pics will be in for all to see the same week as yours.. gear can be what you want it to be ,, so we compring the difference between you start to finish and me start to finish !!! so you want my 50 pund bet ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> 3 month changes aren't very dramatic unless they are huge cycles or very hard diets...IME


well we can keep going bro !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2694791 said:


> 3 month changes aren't very dramatic unless they are huge cycles or very hard diets...IME


Mine is neither but I'll still look better than loafer


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it me or is harry potter the biggest pile of sh1te ever conceived?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Is it me or is harry potter the biggest pile of sh1te ever conceived?


not the best w4nking material bro are you really that ill lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2694806 said:


> Is it me or is harry potter the biggest pile of sh1te ever conceived?


Not just you you thread derailing cnut


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> 3 month changes aren't very dramatic unless they are huge cycles or very hard diets...IME


Dont fu*king come on here spouting your common sense...

Its neither wanted nor needed so if you cant think of anything sarcastic to say jog on kitty !!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2694796 said:


> Pmsl that's because loafer is a [email protected] natty and when it comes to posting some update pic the Cnut will struggle working out how to do it, he's also just a stupid Cnut who wears loafers... I'm not


From this post I get the impression loafer's a cnut and you don't think you can beat a ****** like flinty


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> Dont fu*king come on here spouting your common sense...
> 
> Its neither wanted nor needed so if you cant think of anything sarcastic to say jog on kitty !!


I'll take u on then fuk chops


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> a progression comp mate my pics will be in for all to see the same week as yours.. gear can be what you want it to be ,, so we compring the difference between you start to finish and me start to finish !!! so you want my 50 pund bet ???


No going to turn it down, I'm nearly 20stone mate my growing is going to be by the ounce now mate, you have years to be filling out, the only bet I would entertain is cutting, iv never cut and I think I would be able to lose a hell of a lot by march and look awesome where as gaining more weight is going to be slow and steady, this you would win


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'll take u on then fuk chops


wow i like,, my money is on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'll take u on then fuk chops


Anytime honky....

I'm feeling a bit sensitive right now tho so be gentle...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

And ill take enough gear to stun a fuking yak


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> No going to turn it down, I'm nearly 20stone mate my growing is going to be by the ounce now mate, you have years to be filling out, the only bet I would entertain is cutting, iv never cut and I think I would be able to lose a hell of a lot by march and look awesome where as gaining more weight is going to be slow and steady, this you would win


fair enough ya yellow fcuker....

Right i need a new competitor to stand side by side for a progression competition ???? any takers £50 up for a bet !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> I'll suck u off then fuk your chops


lads lads take your nohomo shizzle else where please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> And ill take enough gear to stun a fuking yak


Just got some goodies myself today brother, if l dont beat you l will probably die any way so l wont be around to face the shame of it !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Uriel said:


> And ill take enough gear to stun a fuking yak


You talking to me...?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone else around 17 stone mark thats got some b0ll0cks to go up with me ??? come on i need someone to give me a bit of drive ????


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky:2694812 said:


> Dont fu*king come on here spouting your common sense...
> 
> Its neither wanted nor needed so if you cant think of anything sarcastic to say jog on kitty !!


Amen you skinny diesel stealing s.o.b.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Greshie ????

Greenspin ????

Ginger cnut how heavy are you ????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breda said:


> Amen you skinny diesel stealing s.o.b.


Hey...

Less of the skinny !!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> anyone else around 17 stone mark thats got some b0ll0cks to go up with me ??? come on i need someone to give me a bit of drive ????


BigBarnBoy springs to mind:whistling:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

JM vs flinty


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> BigBarnBoy springs to mind:whistling:


yeah ??? would he be up for it ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> JM vs flinty


Yeah see if he wants some action ???


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah ??? would he be up for it ???


Well you were insulting...er, advising him the other day lol


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> anyone else around 17 stone mark thats got some b0ll0cks to go up with me ??? come on i need someone to give me a bit of drive ????


Ausbuilt


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2694819 said:


> No going to turn it down, I'm nearly 20stone mate my growing is going to be by the ounce now mate, you have years to be filling out, the only bet I would entertain is cutting, iv never cut and I think I would be able to lose a hell of a lot by march and look awesome where as gaining more weight is going to be slow and steady, this you would win


Cut then mate you know you'd look better for it.... My money would be on you to win bro seeing as flinty back Luther for some strange reason


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> anyone else around 17 stone mark thats got some b0ll0cks to go up with me ??? come on i need someone to give me a bit of drive ????


Sorry buddy we areall too light weight for I'm only 15 stone


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ausbuilt


no probs.. trouble is he would be making same excuse as you , his gains will now be slower than mine so pussy out ... he is already looking mint so would struggle to look awesomely different !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well you were insulting...er, advising him the other day lol


i have never seen him mate body wise ??


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> Cut then mate you know you'd look better for it.... My money would be on you to win bro seeing as flinty back Luther for some strange reason


Loafer said he would let flintstone watch as he but a tube in his @rse and shoved a hamster down it, u know how flintstone loves that sick sh!t


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Sorry buddy we areall too light weight for I'm only 15 stone


so you got plenty of growing left in ya mate !!! ya fancy a shot ???


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

milky vs uriel I can't call that 1


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> milky vs uriel I can't call that 1


i can

i call it battle of the sickly fcukin gresian 2000 looking monster cnuts lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> i can
> 
> i call it battle of the sickly fcukin gresian 2000 looking monster cnuts lol


I am neare bald than grey in my defence...

Not much of a defence admitidley


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i have never seen him mate body wise ??


LOL Me neither but you called him tiny in my journal yesterday....all in jest of course. I just thought of him as he's around 17 stone.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> LOL Me neither but you called him tiny in my journal yesterday....all in jest of course. I just thought of him as he's around 17 stone.


well get the little cnut in here then lol... i didnt even know how heavy he was mate but tiny always makes a good insult pmsl X


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Breda said:


> milky vs uriel I can't call that 1


It's a tough one..... Especially when milky has taken delivery of his goodies


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Flinty I think JM's out he's too busy fcukin his Mrs


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> It's a tough one..... Especially when milky has taken delivery of his goodies


yeah but fcukin free diesel dont count lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Flinty I think JM's out he's too busy fcukin his Mrs


sad bast4rd i will also be fcukin mine throughout the comp its extra cardio lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> yeah but fcukin free diesel dont count lol


OUTRAGEOUS......


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0B:2694870 said:


> It's a tough one..... Especially when milky has taken delivery of his goodies


His goodies and uriels mega blast hmmm... Goodies plus gear will win I think

Uriel man you need to get the peps pb the go


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah but fcukin free diesel dont count lol


PMSL!

I heard it was paraffin


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> PMSL!
> 
> I heard it was paraffin


apparently it was pepsi max


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> so you got plenty of growing left in ya mate !!! ya fancy a shot ???


Can't do January mate have to get cortisone injection in my hip first week so total rest until the 12th, I can do Feb to April if you don't get any takers


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> apparently it was pepsi max


I've lost all respect !!

Pepsi Max is rank


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Can't do January mate have to get cortisone injection in my hip first week so total rest until the 12th, I can do Feb to April if you don't get any takers


fcuk sake.....

i wish i was a skinny ginger cnut or skinny black alien, seems them guys get all the good action. and it was my idea too :rolleye:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

R0B said:


> I've lost all respect !!
> 
> Pepsi Max is rank


Pepsi Max is the business.... america was built on it !


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Flinty offer ewen out


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Flinty offer ewen out


Ewen is doing something totally different though mate .. he a shirtlifter, i mean powerlifter !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hendrix said:


> I'm in!!


in what ya tiny cnut !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well take on the ginger cnut then... He's a pussy you can beat him


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Ewen is doing something totally different though mate .. he a shirtlifter, i mean powerlifter !!!


Ewen would leave you looking like Stallone at the end of Rocky ll mate !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Well take on the ginger cnut then... He's a pussy you can beat him


i dont want a pussy i want something that will push me aswell.. you and luther are a perfect match ROBROID and ginger are a good match !!

i would have thought sureno was a good one for me but his w4nk excuse as if he is at is full potential size wise lol.. skinny cnut looks smaller than greenspin. and its not just about weight he would be able to at least build a bit of muscle as i cant see much on him at the minute !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Ewen would leave you looking like Stallone at the end of Rocky ll mate !!


what do you mean ???? we not fighting ya cnut ... and ewan is bigger than sureno isnt he ??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> what do you mean ???? we not fighting ya cnut ... and ewan is bigger than sureno isnt he ??


I was speaking metaphorically...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I was speaking metaphorically...


so your saying he would hammer me ???

dont rocky win at end of rocky 2 ???


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> so your saying he would hammer me ???
> 
> dont rocky win at end of rocky 2 ???


Yeah but he looks like sh*t !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yeah but he looks like sh*t !!


thanks mate i love you too !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Let's see what the disabled kid says, I mean ginger minge Ben 

I'll take him on


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Flinty how about Clubber Lang ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Flinty how about Clubber Lang ?


thats rocky 3 isnt it


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've not read the whole thread, but would anyone dare to challenge me?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> thats rocky 3 isnt it


No you dick the one of here...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Raptor said:


> I've not read the whole thread, but would anyone dare to challenge me?


We need to be training each other now your back over here for this mate !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I've not read the whole thread, but would anyone dare to challenge me?


your too busy shaggin young ladyboys !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> No you dick the one of here...


dont know him mate..

i will have a comp with any fcuker to be fair mate that would have similair goals X


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> dont know him mate..
> 
> i will have a comp with any fcuker to be fair mate that would have similair goals X


Check him out in his journal, lounge around...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Raptor:2694947 said:


> I've not read the whole thread, but would anyone dare to challenge me?


Flinty will


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> your too busy shaggin young ladyboys !!!


Haha if i was, could it be counted as cardio?

Come on there must be at least one taker of this challenge, you have a head start as i'm currently about 18 - 20% body fat

I've had take aways every day for about 6 weeks :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so whats the criteria i might have to lose a few pounds for a comp in april


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Clubber lang is one big fecker, looks to be in very good shape!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Clubber lang is one big fecker, looks to be in very good shape!


Clubber lang imo has one of the best physiques off anyone on the boards, and the lucky fcuker can eat cake every day too -.-

This new forum won't let me upload any pics of him from FB so i'll have to host one to show my fave pic of him:

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/5c7c1


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Clubber lang imo has one of the best physiques off anyone on the boards, and the lucky fcuker can eat cake every day too -.-
> 
> This new forum won't let me upload any pics of him from FB so i'll have to host one to show my fave pic of him:
> 
> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/5c7c1


Come on admit it... Its clubber in pants you like isnt it.. :tongue:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Clubber will be stoked knowing raps has a gay boy crush on him too lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> so whats the criteria i might have to lose a few pounds for a comp in april


the criteria is simple mate

I will say this yet again

Everyone competing will take there photos in the first week of january. be submitted on here for say the 7th of january 3 poses front side and rear. all with a newspaper or something relevant date wise..

then we will agree a length of time and do the same with end photos ..

we will get some mods off here to judge the pictures for

1. overall body transformation between start picture and finish picture.

the one with the biggest improved transformation wins !!!

simple so you dont really ave to be same size or so much same goals just who has changed for the better over the time period ...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

lukeee said:


> Come on admit it... Its clubber in pants you like isnt it.. :tongue:


Lol actually i just admire his physique, there are pics of him much more ripped but i think this is a great pic


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Flinty why don't you stfu, stop ridding around and offer someone out with a similar taste in gym clothing....

I hear jodie marsh is a member too lol

That's for grecian 2k cnunt


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Flinty why don't you stfu, stop ridding around and offer someone out with a similar taste in gym clothing....
> 
> I hear jodie marsh is a member too lol
> 
> That's for grecian 2k cnunt


at least your reading lol X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> at least your reading lol X


Just sorting some shat out between sneezes xx


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> Lol actually i just admire his physique, there are pics of him much more ripped but i think this is a great pic


lol i know mate, i agree it is a great pic!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Just sorting some shat out between sneezes xx


poor baby. you and milky canhave a who gets the sickest comp, but i think milky would **** all over anyone.. even the poor cnuts in hiroshima couldnt compete with him just lately !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> poor baby. you and milky canhave a who gets the sickest comp, but i think milky would **** all over anyone.. even the poor cnuts in hiroshima couldnt compete with him just lately !!!


I have no defence...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have no defence...


as in defence from germs or defence to that statement lol


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Another great thread fellas.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> as in defence from germs or defence to that statement lol


Both if l am honest...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

So who's in for a bit of friendly competition then? Would only help us with our goals, and if interested i'd be prepared to bet money on this.... and if anyone doesn't know, i lost one against little chris and paid him in full, i paypal'd the money over


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> poor baby. you and milky canhave a who gets the sickest comp, but i think milky would **** all over anyone.. even the poor cnuts in hiroshima couldnt compete with him just lately !!!


Pardon me for getting my first cold in 4 years lol......

I'll do you and milky xx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im out til june but if these are still running then , then i will defo be doing it .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Pardon me for getting my first cold in 4 years lol......
> 
> I'll do you and milky xx


In your dreams batty boy !!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Milky said:


> In your dreams batty boy !!


Like I cant have you both........anytime........I'm like fly paper to you closet queens lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Like I cant have you both........anytime........I'm like fly paper to you closet queens lol


Fu*k off...

I'm all clenched now !!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Like I cant have you both........anytime........I'm like fly paper to you closet queens lol


have us both at what bing a sickly cnut ???


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> have us both at what bing a sickly cnut ???


Listen fuking penis breath, I can jog down the gym and make you look like you never lay under an olly bar, cold an all xx


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I might be a bit late on this but which one of you pricks can I be up against, or is all against all & that's it?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Clubber Lang is definitely giving me wood with those panties on, his physique is awesome!!!

I reckon ginger bollox will be a good match for you flinty

Everyone who wants to compete add the most recent pic they have into a reply

Then flinty it's your job to copy image address and include that pic in the first post, we can all then see who is best matched


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flintys looking for someone of similar build to go against, I think he ought to check out the atkins forum tbh :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Clubber Lang is definitely giving me wood with those panties on, his physique is awesome!!!
> 
> I reckon ginger bollox will be a good match for you flinty
> 
> ...


u r 1 uggerrly motherfcuker


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> flintys looking for someone of similar build to go against, I think he ought to check out the atkins forum tbh :lol:


why hello then my new competitior X


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Clubber Lang is definitely giving me wood with those panties on, his physique is awesome!!!
> 
> I reckon ginger bollox will be a good match for you flinty
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH

:clap:

brilliant ive never laughed so much in my life , who photoshopped that picture ? its great :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Clubber Lang is definitely giving me wood with those panties on, his physique is awesome!!!
> 
> I reckon ginger bollox will be a good match for you flinty
> 
> ...


mate you still have loads of muscle you could achieve, as big as you are i wouldnt say your were massive muscle wise X ( no disrespect meant)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> ...


reps


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH
> 
> ...


Ewen you Cnut I'm sick of not being taken seriously!!! Pmsl 

Don't be jell tubby


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Ewen you Cnut I'm sick of not being taken seriously!!! Pmsl
> 
> Don't be jell tubby


 :lol:

i hope whoever picks you doesnt have to look like you too i wouldnt wish that on anyone :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate you still have loads of muscle you could achieve, as big as you are i wouldnt say your were massive muscle wise X ( no disrespect meant)


Don't think I'm genetically inclined to hold that much more muscle, some guys are prone to it, you should of seen me when I started :-(


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Don't think I'm genetically inclined to hold that much more muscle, some guys are prone to it, you should of seen me when I started :-(


pics or bs


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> :lol:
> 
> i hope whoever picks you doesnt have to look like you too i wouldnt wish that on anyone :lol:


I'm [email protected] good looking you [email protected], you only wish you could look like me but instead you look like the type of guy who's spotter is crap and keeps dropping the bar straight on to their face x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sureno said:


> I'm [email protected] good looking you [email protected], you only wish you could look like me but instead you look like the type of guy who's spotter is crap and keeps dropping the bar straight on to their face x


haha your too ugly for me to reply something funny as im still laughing :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Don't think I'm genetically inclined to hold that much more muscle, some guys are prone to it, you should of seen me when I started :-(


are you serious ???? i can never tell mate !!!

your pictures do you absolutely no justice then mate if you dont think you can hold much more muscle than that ... im serious . i need to see you in person i think !!!


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha your too ugly for me to reply something funny as im still laughing :lol:


Come on then beauty queen lets have a butchers at your gorgeous mug


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> are you serious ???? i can never tell mate !!!
> 
> your pictures do you absolutely no justice then mate if you dont think you can hold much more muscle than that ... im serious . i need to see you in person i think !!!


now thats just plain mean


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> are you serious ???? i can never tell mate !!!
> 
> your pictures do you absolutely no justice then mate if you dont think you can hold much more muscle than that ... im serious . i need to see you in person i think !!!


I'm not a naturally muscly guy, to get where I'm at has taken forever, I looked anorexic to begin with, wish I had a photo


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> now thats just plain mean


no its not im being serious.. and i dont mean any disrespect, i think sureno could bang loads more muscle on his body than that


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no its not im being serious.. and i dont mean any disrespect, i think sureno could bang loads more muscle on his body than that


Ok, on a serious note, where do you think I'm going wrong?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ok, on a serious note, where do you think I'm going wrong?


I don't think there is anything wrong with your physique, but if you think you struggle to gain... just up the dose


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Ok, on a serious note, where do you think I'm going wrong?


telling people you train ....... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Ok, on a serious note, where do you think I'm going wrong?


mate your food intake is good yes ???

your gear intake is ridiculous yes ??

so your training is the only thing i cant really see regularly mate ...

look im not saying your not a big bloke, i would have to be blind to say that , im not having a go at you i will say all this in PM mate to keep it on a serious note , but i dam sure know you can build more muscle than you SEEM to be carrying bro X


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Sureno ffs give us a fuking warning before doing a mug shot again I nearly shat mysrlf then


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> :lol:


Ewen ya Cnut I wish I never saw those, u ugly inbred red neck Cnut, never put pics up of yourself again, no matter who asks!!! In fact go stand in the corner and think about what you've just done!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sureno said:


> Ewen ya Cnut I wish I never saw those, u ugly inbred red neck Cnut, never put pics up of yourself again, no matter who asks!!! In fact go stand in the corner and think about what you've just done!!!


i like your arm tatts one says sssshhh the other says quiet :lol:


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Sureno ffs give us a fuking warning before doing a mug shot again I nearly shat mysrlf then


Uri you just got an instant boner you lieing cnut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> :lol:


do you fcukin live underwater ya cnut lol !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ewen said:


> i like your arm tatts one says sssshhh the other says quiet :lol:


Maybe he works in a library


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Maybe he works in a library


what and if anyone is noisy he just hits a front double bi rather than talking ( great at his job)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Raptor:2695152 said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with your physique, but if you think you struggle to gain... just up the dose


If the cnut ups the dose anymore he's a dead man lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> what and if anyone is noisy he just hits a front double bi rather than talking ( great at his job)


He has a tatt on his nob that say "late return, your fuked"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

And sureno you've already been told by me... Aus and Mingster to fcukin cut then build again you massive ugly forehead face


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> He has a tatt on his nob that say "late return, your fuked"


thats what it meant to say but instead it just said `L` ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> He has a tatt on his nob that say "late return, your fuked"


you mean LRYF


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you mean LRYF


In microfilm


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> In microfilm


in brail


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

How many people are actually involved in this then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

dunno, whoever puts a pic


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> And sureno you've already been told by me... Aus and Mingster to fcukin cut then build again you massive ugly forehead face


Agree with this mate!

Sureno if you dropped to 10-12% BF you would look awesome!

Also, SMILE ya grumpy [email protected]


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Put me up against a new 12st pencil neck new member that trains once a fortnight, 6 take aways a day andhis mum still washes his jock strap.....

And I'd still loose 

Sureno did u ever see this is england. Lol's dirty cnut of a stepdad?the one they killed for raping sum1


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Sureno did u ever see this is england. Lol's dirty cnut of a stepdad?the one they killed for raping sum1


No, why? Do u want me to re inact the scene with you sexyballs?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Raptor said:


> How many people are actually involved in this then?


well seeing as i got no competition at the minute it looks like

Luther vs breda

Ginger vs ROBROID

Uriel vs Milky


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

raptor wants you flinty, u bottlin it?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> raptor wants you flinty, u bottlin it?


Raptor ??

yeah i will go up against raptor mate, i wont bottle it pal x


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Morning. Looks like you cnuts have roped me in to this without me even being involved. Sounds good I'm up for a bit of a challenge!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> A 12yr old school boy could face up to Raptor! Try someone with some size! :lol:


look Toby you look a decent size how about it ??? me you and raptor in a 3 way comp ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning. Looks like you cnuts have roped me in to this without me even being involved. Sounds good I'm up for a bit of a challenge!


you can eat sh1t ROBROID will rain all over your a$$ !!! LOL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Er....
> 
> ...Um....
> 
> ...


fcukin pussy !!!!x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

thats my excuse aswell toby :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> thats my excuse aswell toby :rolleye:


Fcukin pussy No2 X


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin pussy No2 X


LOL im doing my own thing seriously, im getting skinny first then huge watch this space in a years time mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL im doing my own thing seriously, im getting skinny first then huge watch this space in a years time mate


i may be dead by the time you change into that muscle man body suit pal !!!!

you dilly dally around too much ...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll be up for this..... The 2013 version


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this is sh1t, i thought we would have a lot more takers than this.. maybe im on the wrong forum for folks wanting a bit of a comp !!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Most of the guys up for it are fcuking behemoths, that's why!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dux said:


> Most of the guys up for it are fcuking behemoths, that's why!


its about progress mate not about how big you are pound for pound against others ... its how well you do in yourself compared to how well someone else does in themself !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dux said:


> Most of the guys up for it are fcuking behemoths, that's why!


Yeah, we need a few of the guys who are just starting off to throw their hats in the ring against each other too. Think of the reps and reputations that could be made for a newbie....The new Flinty might be waiting out there....

Heaven forbid.... :crying:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, we need a few of the guys who are just starting off to throw their hats in the ring against each other too. Think of the reps and reputations that could be made for a newbie....The new Flinty might be waiting out there....
> 
> Heaven forbid.... :crying:


#Hey mate im only trying to get a bit of comradery going.. im not doing this cos i think im a god that will walk anything, far from it. im just doing it to see if people want to give themselves a little push and a bit of friendly competition whilst still doing what they were doing anyway...

Im far from perfect mate i know that brother !!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm 15st and about to start a new cycle. If someone similar can be matched up with me, I'm in.

It'll give me an extra kick up the @rse.

And then I'll have to leave the forum in disgrace when I get pwned


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dux said:


> I'm 15st and about to start a new cycle. If someone similar can be matched up with me, I'm in.
> 
> It'll give me an extra kick up the @rse.
> 
> And then I'll have to leave the forum in disgrace when I get pwned


its all relative mate ..

when you put in your first pictures they will be pictures taken in the same week for everyone .... and just after christmas most folks will be looking bloated and crap anyway...

then your final pictures will be taken in same week as everyone else , hopefully with big changes ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> #Hey mate im only trying to get a bit of comradery going.. im not doing this cos i think im a god that will walk anything, far from it. im just doing it to see if people want to give themselves a little push and a bit of friendly competition whilst still doing what they were doing anyway...
> 
> Im far from perfect mate i know that brother !!


Wasn't suggesting you were mate. You've taken it the wrong way.

I'm thinking this is a good thing to get going - a good bit of banter but with a serious side in that a bit of competition will spur the guys/gals onto greater progress than they would otherwise have made.

What I'm saying is - newbies should be getting involved. Guys new to lifting are welcome. If some 10 stone guy uses this challenge to become the new pscarb or the like how good is that? And if they have great banter too, they could become the new Flinty as well lol.

Two Flinty's would take some handling though Especially for Greshie.... :rolleye:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. If I do it, hopefully more guys who are at the same level as me will too

I'll start eating sh1t now for 2 weeks....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dux said:


> Ok, I'll start eating sh1t now for 2 weeks....


thats the spirit lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Wasn't suggesting you were mate. You've taken it the wrong way.
> 
> I'm thinking this is a good thing to get going - a good bit of banter but with a serious side in that a bit of competition will spur the guys/gals onto greater progress than they would otherwise have made.
> 
> ...


ah ok i get ya.. sorry mate i did rwad that the wrong way.. thought you were saying i thought i was great or something ... i apologise dude... i need another shot i think lol !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No worries bro....

I might start eating sh1t for two weeks anyway lol....I made a good start yesterday, that's for sure


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you can eat sh1t ROBROID will rain all over your a$$ !!! LOL


Even with his 1 cycle advantage the best he can hope for is to be my gym towel b1tch lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

it is a good idea and dont matter what size or training level you are at .

i will say this to the newbies though ..... its easier for you guys to look ripped than a bigger guy


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Isnt Uriel 17 st?

How about flinty v uriel ?

Seems a good match


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> No worries bro....
> 
> I might start eating sh1t for two weeks anyway lol....I made a good start yesterday, that's for sure


funny you should say that cos so did i...

Why is it when you have been really strict all week, the slightest little blip of that axtra few naughty carbs turns you into a fcukin neanderthal that wants to eat everything in the cupboards thats crap lol...

It started good yesterday for me,

Muesli and banana

protein shake

sushi and protein shake for lunch

apple

then i spotted a bag of salt and vinegar mccoys (dam kids drawer) had them then that was it , fcukin all hell broke loose lol..

i finished about 8 celebrations mars bars and milky ways,

then into kids sweet tin for a little chocolate biscuit bar.

christmas cake that mothr in law made came out i had a big slice of that

then a protein shake to try and calm me down

cooked all my chilli for next week and had a bowl of that with 2 slices of bread (bearing in mind i hardly do carbs throughout day)

then a tin of rice pudding cold out the tin lol......

then a hour later finished my strawberry wholgrain yughurt and another protein shake

fcukin fat cnut i felt lol....

this morning though i am back to normal.. and not craving at all

wierd hahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Even with his 1 cycle advantage the best he can hope for is to be my gym towel b1tch lol


Suppose I have a few weeks on you already, I have a trick up my sleeve anyway 

Plus your disabled, so it's an easy win


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Isnt Uriel 17 st?
> 
> How about flinty v uriel ?
> 
> Seems a good match


Uriel has been training years though mate, although he can change his body quite rapidly i dont know if he would have a problem of fast gains. like he said he would have to be on even bigger cycle or a massive cut to see a massive difference in himself in 3 months.. now uriel and milky would be good , both very simialair and the same changes would occur roughly...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> I'll take fatty on for a cutting challenge
> 
> Edit: or anyone else for that matter as long as they have high 20's bf


yeah thats a good idea mate..

Toby vs Fatstuff for a cutting challenge ???


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Suppose I have a few weeks on you already, I have a trick up my sleeve anyway
> 
> Plus your disabled, so it's an easy win


Whats the trick, going to use pictures of somebody else for the comparisons? :lol:

Wait til i tan up! :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> Suppose I have a few weeks on you already, I have a trick up my sleeve anyway
> 
> Plus your disabled, so it's an easy win


ROBROID do i need to slap you silly ??????

whatever you have gained or lost until the photos is irrelevant you tool !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Whats the trick, going to use pictures of somebody else for the comparisons? :lol:
> 
> Wait til i tan up! :lol: :lol:


Yeah I was going to use Breda pictures, rumbled already 

Gingers don't tan, you burn!!

Lobster Ben :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a family Christmas get together yesterday as we are dotted all over the country and a lot of us are working over the holiday period. Started off with a healthy breakfast and mid morning meal, then a carvery in a local pub....

....then back to ours for cake and sweets and custard and more cake and pies and crisps and more cake and pop and more pie and then some more cake and sweets lol....

....had a bedtime shake but maybe it was a bit late to drag things back by then....


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Uriel has been training years though mate, although he can change his body quite rapidly i dont know if he would have a problem of fast gains. like he said he would have to be on even bigger cycle or a massive cut to see a massive difference in himself in 3 months.. now uriel and milky would be good , both very simialair and the same changes would occur roughly...


Your trying to match people that maybe dont want to do it,so would it be better if it was a comp that had different categories,ie over a certain weight,fatloss,muscle gain etc and do it across the whole board rather than 1 on 1 ....although people could have bets with each other or go against each other like they do/did on TM ....

What do you reckon?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> We had a family Christmas get together yesterday as we are dotted all over the country and a lot of us are working over the holiday period. Started off with a healthy breakfast and mid morning meal, then a carvery in a local pub....
> 
> ....then back to ours for cake and sweets and custard and more cake and pies and crisps and more cake and pop and more pie and then some more cake and sweets lol....
> 
> ....had a bedtime shake but maybe it was a bit late to drag things back by then....


do you get cravings though mate ? even though your diet and food intake is already quite high and varied ??

if i get a craving and i act on it then that days eforts has normally gone to pot for me....

guess thats why im still way too fat lol... but my craving times are getting less and less as i seem to be doing better and better ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> Your trying to match people that maybe dont want to do it,so would it be better if it was a comp that had different categories,ie over a certain weight,fatloss,muscle gain etc and do it across the whole board rather than 1 on 1 ....although people could have bets with each other or go against each other like they do/did on TM ....
> 
> What do you reckon?


im not trying to match anyone mate . i just thought it would be good to have a competition for progress lol... it did get into a personal mix and match but like you say everyone has sdifferent goals...

so what shall we have then just a overall transformation contest ??? between everyone that wants to join in ??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Yeah I was going to use Breda pictures, rumbled already
> 
> Gingers don't tan, you burn!!
> 
> Lobster Ben :lol:


pmsl

I wasnt talking about using the sun you muppet it's December! I'm rollering that sh1t on! hahaha


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> im not trying to match anyone mate . i just thought it would be good to have a competition for progress lol... it did get into a personal mix and match but like you say everyone has sdifferent goals...
> 
> so what shall we have then just a overall transformation contest ??? between everyone that wants to join in ??


Could just get people that want to do it to stick some pics up in Jan and then again at the end of MArch, stating their goals and we could all vote on who we think has done the best based on what they set out to achieve. As you said everybody has different goals and objectives as well as experience etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> pmsl
> 
> I wasnt talking about using the sun you muppet it's December! I'm rollering that sh1t on! hahaha


Lol,

Thought you was on about your honeymoon tan


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Could just get people that want to do it to stick some pics up in Jan and then again at the end of MArch, stating their goals and we could all vote on who we think has done the best based on what they set out to achieve. As you said everybody has different goals and objectives as well as experience etc


This is good but we still need a bit of one on one rivalry/abuse lol. It makes for entertaining reading


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> Your trying to match people that maybe dont want to do it,so would it be better if it was a comp that had different categories,ie over a certain weight,fatloss,muscle gain etc and do it across the whole board rather than 1 on 1 ....although people could have bets with each other or go against each other like they do/did on TM ....
> 
> What do you reckon?


I like this....

So maybe if it was something like;

Best Bulk 18-30 age group

Best Cut 18-30 age group

Best Bulk 30+

Overall best bulk and cut .....

And so on, separate categories for separate goals....?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> This is good but we still need a bit of one on one rivalry/abuse lol. It makes for entertaining reading


Sh1t stirrer :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> do you get cravings though mate ? even though your diet and food intake is already quite high and varied ??
> 
> if i get a craving and i act on it then that days eforts has normally gone to pot for me....
> 
> guess thats why im still way too fat lol... but my craving times are getting less and less as i seem to be doing better and better ...


It's very rare that I get a craving tbh. When I do it's usually for something healthy. As you say I mix up my diet quite a bit anyway so I don't feel deprived of anything or that I'm suffering because of my diet. I'm not a diet fanatic by any means, but will be when appropriate. When I need to diet for a target I will be strict, any other time I'll be sensible.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

R0B said:


> I like this....
> 
> So maybe if it was something like;
> 
> ...


What about the over 70's....ageist git:cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> This is good but we still need a bit of one on one rivalry/abuse lol. It makes for entertaining reading


You reckon there's a chance that won't happen?? Come on now, you know better than that! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Mingster said:


> What about the over 70's....ageist git:cursing:


Luther on his own......  :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0B said:


> Luther on his own......  :lol:


Most improved loafer wearing paedo category?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> What about the over 70's....ageist git:cursing:


That comes under Zimmer frame class


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best socks category:whistling:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Best socks category:whistling:


I win


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Flinty start a thread see if a mod will make it a sticky for a 3 month transformation comp

You could also add in the 1 to 1`s if people have decided who they going against


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ good shout

Any1 wna go up against me. Send me a visitor message  and I will happily tear ur scrotom off and make u wear it like a bobble hat


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

monsterballs said:


> ^^ good shout
> 
> Any1 wna go up against me. Send me a visitor message  and I will happily tear ur scrotom off and make u wear it like a bobble hat


There you go Flinty :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Has flinty accepted his challenger yet?


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> ^^ good shout
> 
> Any1 wna go up against me. Send me a visitor message  and I will happily tear ur scrotom off and make u wear it like a bobble hat


im up for it but my f-ing bird is refusing to take pics of me as she says its sad, i told her its for both are bennifit the stronger i get the harder i fck, her reply "if you can get it up on that ****"


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

What a load of nonces  I'm in though, love a good nonce about me.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Challenge accepted trapps my friend!!

Stage one. I'm off to the gym soon. Give my back a good [email protected] So I'm nice and pumped for these pics


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> Challenge accepted trapps my friend!!
> 
> Stage one. I'm off to the gym soon. Give my back a good [email protected] So I'm nice and pumped for these pics


thats funny i was going to do the exact oppisite and gordge pizza and ice cream to look as **** as possible for my first pics


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Lmao yeah but I'm wearin my pink dress in all my pics. So I'm not gna look sh!t in any of them!


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

looking at your avi im in much worse shape but we are about the same size.

it's on..........YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh good

That was taken when I was skinny.

I'm now benching over 30kg. Including bar :whistling:


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

ahh........ if your chucking that much steel about I might have to have a re-think


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ahh never. I was looking forward to seing some gd old hernia pics from u


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got and awesome prolapps pic from last year when i was doing my shoes up


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

aare moobs actually touching the floor? If not I don't wna see it


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

would you mind if it was only one hitting the floor as my left pec is fine but the right side is a monstrosity


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Breda said:


> Has flinty accepted his challenger yet?


Dont think so ,but he quit the vest gang and gone into serious mode


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the vest gang have been taken over by aliens that Diggy befriended at his gym:wacko:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i think this is going to be a good thread

i think it should be every man for himself and then people can pick there battles to eg them on

and maybe a rolling 3 month chalenge so depending on the goal can factor in the 3 month 6month (9month) and 12 month comp

so poeple can join at any time or keep on the push


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

hell even i might get the balls to put up some pics

and then i can also use it as an excuss for when i end up dying through aas abuse and pep related illness further on in the year


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this competition can go any way you all want it too, it was merely an idea !!! i will be happy to participate in any way ..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Rob68:2696906 said:


> Dont think so ,but he quit the vest gang and gone into serious mode


You noticed as well... The thing is I'm still wetting my pants reading his posts because the just seem so wrong


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> this competition can go any way you all want it too, it was merely an idea !!! i will be happy to participate in any way ..


It was and is a good idea,so why all of a sudden have you gone serious?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> It was and is a good idea,so why all of a sudden have you gone serious?


im still here Rob no worries pal ..

just trying out my sensible side for a change !!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> im still here Rob no worries pal ..
> 
> just trying out my sensible side for a change !!!


Ok


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> im still here Rob no worries pal ..
> 
> just trying out my sensible side for a change !!!


I will give it 1 post from uriel and things will go back to normal :laugh:

You have a serious sensible side when advising people,thats all that matters isnt it? obviously apart from when advising Greshie lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Rob68 said:


> I will give it 1 post from uriel and things will go back to normal :laugh:
> 
> You have a serious sensible side when advising people,thats all that matters isnt it? obviously apart from when advising Greshie lol


I really am fine.. and Uriel can say whatever he likes, thats his choice brother X

and Greshie mmm well he will always have a place in my heart !!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> I really am fine.. and Uriel can say whatever he likes, thats his choice brother X


Ok no probs :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pmsl at Serious Flinty

Man you're a 1 off


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

So everyone is too much of a pussy to do this new year comp?

A thread with 500 likes and not one couple have accepted the challenge?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> I'm just waiting to find someone that wants a cutting challenge. I'm here waiting bra.... :lol:


Count me in mate, i'd be more than happy to... after all if anything it would give us a 2nd thought when we are about to order that pizza... if interested i'd do a small wager on it too


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Come on then Raptor you s1ut! These are pics from a few days ago and I'm submitting them as a starting point. (no laughing here - I know I'm a fat cvnt lol)


Toby. I'll post up pics tonight. I'm high teens at 103kg @6ft 1 and will be cutting in Feb so you would get a 4 week head start on me. Would be a good match up I think.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Braggin rights and maybe a forfeit?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Come on then Raptor you s1ut! These are pics from a few days ago and I'm submitting them as a starting point. (no laughing here - I know I'm a fat cvnt lol)


You look like your holding a lot of mass. Your cut should be pretty dam good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

Raptor said:


> So everyone is too much of a pussy to do this new year comp?
> 
> A thread with 500 likes and not one couple have accepted the challenge?


Me and Ginger Ben are on it mate 

Breda & Luther too


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> Is that a polite way of saying I have a beer belly?


Toby them pics are void mate, all pics must be taken in first few days of january holding a paper for date reference, so we all know its officially the start pictures......

i would do a cutting challenge with you mate from march to june but this is time for growing still mate !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I'd be intrested in this as i've got a new pt for the new year.....


i found a picture of you and your new PT mate !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I would like to go head to head with you flinty for a growing comp for 3 months....


thats fine mate , do it.. however you obviously have a lot more room for growing than i do pmsl X


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Loving this thread


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I would like to go head to head with you flinty for a growing comp for 3 months....


and congrats on that your 1000th post involved my name woop woop !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Where the fcuk has Loafer got to these past few days... Dudes gone very quiet


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Where the fcuk has Loafer got to these past few days... Dudes gone very quiet


i speak to him by phone regularly, he has gone into serious mode mate, i think your going to struggle pal, he is well onto it all ...

seen his pictures aswell he looks pretty good actually X


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Breda 5,316 posts

Luther 430 posts

WTF?

Quality VS quantity or what!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

that meassage failed so badly Macuk i wont even begin to pick it apart lol !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2700906 said:


> i speak to him by phone regularly, he has gone into serious mode mate, i think your going to struggle pal, he is well onto it all ...
> 
> seen his pictures aswell he looks pretty good actually X


Wish him the best of luck for me pal and tell him I'll buy him a new set of loafers after I out gun the cnut


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Wish him the best of luck for me pal and tell him I'll buy him a new set of loafers after I out gun the cnut


i will tell him mate, but i will say in all seriousnous dont think for one minute you will walk it bro X


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Depends which game you want to play Mac, I fooking love monopoly!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bowen86:2700911 said:


> Breda 5,316 posts
> 
> Luther 430 posts
> 
> ...


Not really mate all but maybe 10 of Luthers posts have been talkin sh!te


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Al put my name in the bag as well just for a laugh current status = age 24 hight 5,9 weight 95kg body fat % FAT!!! :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90:2700924 said:


> i will tell him mate, but i will say in all seriousnous dont think for one minute you will walk it bro X


In all fairness mate we pm'd yesterday and I wished him the best of luck.... He'll need it 

The only person I'm in comp with is myself bro and this is just a bit of fun


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MacUK said:


> Who can get the lowerest BF in 3 months LOL
> 
> No point trying to try and get more mass....


Feel free to diet along side me mate, I'm in 2 other comps on 2 different forums anyway. I reckon you're at big advantage but I'll be dieting any way and it should help push you on.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> In all fairness mate we pm'd yesterday and I wished him the best of luck.... He'll need it
> 
> *The only person I'm in comp with is myself bro and this is just a bit of fun*


ah so your pussying out i see, thats right mate make your excuses no you have come the big man :whistling:

scared muchly i think !!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MacUK said:


> TBF mate if I started dieting, there would of nothing left of me!


Just do it to see how you can change up til the end of march then.

Here's how I looked last year about 91kg before my holiday and I'm hoping to be about same condition for march/april depending on what scott wants


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ah so your pussying out i see, thats right mate make your excuses no you have come the big man :whistling:
> 
> scared muchly i think !!!


Dont be silly Flinty That was just a little bit of serious Breda coming out there to make the cnut feel better about his impending slow gains pmsl.... Let it be said for the record i will out mass his old, loafer wearing, bay watch shorts wearin, Hoff wanna be looking ass


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> Dont be silly Flinty That was just a little bit of serious Breda coming out there to make the cnut feel better about his impending slow gains pmsl.... Let it be said for the record i will out mass his old, loafer wearing, bay watch shorts wearin, Hoff wanna be looking ass


How much would you bet on that ??? i will take your money off you !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> How much would you bet on that ??? i will take your money off you !!!


30mg dbol and a pono dvd :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MacUK said:


> You looked better then that before your comp though?


No I didn't, the lighting was good on that pic, for my first comp a few weeks before my legs and arms were far better and I was only 89kg


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I might be ugly but at least I can look at the pic bein taken and not myself on the camera that's takin the pic hahahaha

And everyone looks better with the tan, grab yourself some off ebay it's only £25


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> I might be ugly but at least I can look at the pic bein taken and not myself on the camera that's takin the pic hahahaha
> 
> And everyone looks better with the tan, grab yourself some off ebay it's only £25


but then he needs a body to put in the tan mate hahaha !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Looking at your body you need need 2 tubs!


thanks mate , i take that as a compliment X


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thanks mate , i take that as a compliment X


That was nice of Mac wasn't it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

MacUK said:


> £25 for some tan! I dont want to look orange but looking darker then a milk bottle would be good!


8-10mins on a sunbed every 10 days, that's what I do so I don't look like a Cullen


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll take 50 notes off you Flinty, if you want!? :001_tt2:

Looking at your avi I reckon we're a similar match. I'm 32, 6', just shy of 17st although I reckon I have a bit more round the middle than you. I'll post a pick in Jan after the

xmas binge! :rolleye:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Sounds like a good match up but flinty is 22 stone....


I was 22 stone mate good guess X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> I'll take 50 notes off you Flinty, if you want!? :001_tt2:
> 
> Looking at your avi I reckon we're a similar match. I'm 32, 6', just shy of 17st although I reckon I have a bit more round the middle than you. I'll post a pick in Jan after the
> 
> xmas binge! :rolleye:


ok mate your on X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0B said:


> That was nice of Mac wasn't it


he obviously knows talent mate !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> I did read your posts you know.....
> 
> *More like I know how to make someone feel better when you know they have no hope of ever becoming a monster.*.. :whistling:


you try that mate, walk up to a mirror and do it . i know you can X


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cool. 17st bang on, on the scales today! This'll provide me some good motivation! :devil2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I feel skinny now I'm not in the 17st club lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

T'was indeed a fib. I feel best about 15st but look best about 14st. Well I did do, not sure what it will be this time round


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatmatt79 said:


> Cool. 17st bang on, on the scales today! This'll provide me some good motivation! :devil2:


i reckon come jan 1st week i will be just under 17 stone .. im at 17st 4 pounds at minute .... 5 ft 10


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

HAHA, skinny yes, but with bigger guns!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Flinty and Matt, diet along with me. We all about the same weight, I was 16st 9lb last friday so would be good to keep everyone goin


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> Flinty and Matt, diet along with me. We all about the same weight, I was 16st 9lb last friday so would be good to keep everyone goin


im not actually in diet mode though mate, i know im carrying fat but im still wanting to grow until end of march... then cut up to july time !!!..

will see how i feel over christmas, i might have changed my mind and hjust gone into lean mode..

but im on 1 gram plus test per week at minute so not really in cutting mode lol !!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've cut on more than a gram haha.

Sorry bud I thought you were dieting after xmas. But sod it, grow til march and carb cycle til summer that's what I always used to do

My body has yo-yo'd more than kerry katona!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RACK said:


> I've cut on more than a gram haha.
> 
> Sorry bud I thought you were dieting after xmas. But sod it, grow til march and carb cycle til summer that's what I always used to do
> 
> My body has yo-yo'd more than kerry katona!!!


oh mate definitely dont think for one minute you cant cut on a gram per week, in my experience so far it would make a cut a lot easier, you seem to lean out like fcukin nobodys business, even on a slight calorie excess.. so on a defecit i bet it p1sses of you with a gram a week going in too..

will see , come jan i will make my mind up what im going to do, but my plan was to just grow and grow until end of feb/march then cut for summer X


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Toby1 said:


> *You? But your about 2% bf already!!* I'm closer to 25% lol.
> 
> As long as we keep the "gains" relevant though I guess we could have a bash
> 
> ...


I'm actually very similar bf% to you right now mate, i'm about 20% literally and very similar to you in shape so will be a good match



Toby1 said:


> Come on then Raptor you s1ut! These are pics from a few days ago and I'm submitting them as a starting point. (no laughing here - I know I'm a fat cvnt lol)


Right i'll get some pics sorted, i think the entry pics should be taken around jan the 1st of jan as i know i won't be giving focus until then, also i'm happy that i'll be doing it with a known member, it wouldn't be the same if it was with someone no one hardly knew, i am looking forward to the new year now


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm growing till end of feb at least. Natty at the mo, just food. I'm aiming for strength gains, then try to lose the belly after!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Right I'm 100kg just now around 20% bf do we set up our own journal who we have a face off with pictures every month.

Who want to face of with me until niw until July 2012 ?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dinger said:


> Right I'm 100kg just now around 20% bf do we set up our own journal who we have a face off with pictures every month.
> 
> Who want to face of with me until niw until July 2012 ?


I know that Milky is looking for someone, maybe have a chat with him... flinty would of been a good match but he has made excuses :lol:


----------



## Fatmatt79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, he's heard about my belly and sh1t himself! :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm still looking for a match up.

Will be posting up some before and after pics (taken last week) later today from my first cycle. Any challenger can then see what they are up against (not a lot tbh)


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds good to me  milky I will drop you a line soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

Or flinty you can join in as well its your thread  3 way


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Actually raptor I'll may go against you ...


I'm with Will-UK now mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Me vs ausbuilt......


haha, however he is already 18 stone at 7% bf so how much more progress could he make?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MacUK said:


> 18 stone 6% we are pretty similar though im..... 13 stone 15% bf not much difference mate...


You must have a fu*king good mirror mate..


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I want to enter!! :crying:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

i dont mind facing someone whos starting their first cycle soon aswell, ill be starting febuary the 1st, 2012 is gonna be a good year for me in the gym i cannot wait


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Afghan said:


> i dont mind facing someone whos starting their first cycle soon aswell, ill be starting febuary the 1st, 2012 is gonna be a good year for me in the gym i cannot wait


I'll be starting my 2nd cycle on feb 1st 2012 if you want to go at it??


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> I'll be starting my 2nd cycle on feb 1st 2012 if you want to go at it??


can do, ill be starting a journal come febuary with pics etc inside then we can compare after the cycle/pct but you have done a cycle before


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Do you go to the gym? Posting on the forum don't count LOL


Yeah I go to the gym!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Afghan said:


> can do, ill be starting a journal come febuary with pics etc inside then we can compare after the cycle/pct but you have done a cycle before


Will be my 2nd. But will be a short 8 week cycle to finish just as the comp does. March 31st. Prob not the best match up then mate.

Enjoy your first cycle. I loved every minute of mine!! Pct is a biatch!!!!


----------

